# natural cure for dog UTI?



## moonspinner (Jul 2, 2002)

My boxer was peeing every other minute this morning and had some blood in it. Was better by afternoon, no more blood but I'm sure it's a urinary/kidney infection. She's got a vet appt tomorrow but anyone out there try a successful non-drug treatment?


----------



## yuvgotmel (Jun 23, 2005)

I read somewhere to feed chicken and carrots for a UTI. Not sure what it does but it helped my cat when she had a UTI.


----------



## suburbanite (Jul 27, 2006)

URI is not UTI. URI means upper respiratory infection. UTI means urinary tract infection.

Moonspinner, what about cranberries? I don't know if you can get a dog to drink cranberry juice, but if you get some cranberries and freeze them you might be able to get him to suck a few down as doggie-treat/toys. When frozen it kinda hides the tartness. (Or buy them pre-frozen, esp. at this time of year).


----------



## Rogo (Jan 1, 2006)

The proper amount of DE fed daily. Would also prevent the dog from getting the condition.

[email protected]


----------



## Willowynd (Mar 27, 2005)

You can get cranberry capsules from the health food store to help prevent them, but with an established infection as she has- really the only cure is antibiotics. I keep some amoxi and clavomox on hand at all times. UTI's I do not mess around with and start clavamox. The reason is that the infection can travel to the kidneys quickly- and you do not know until you have a urinalysis and bloodwork done. 
Rogo- I agree that DE has may benefits, but please explain how it would help cure or prevent a UTI, that claim does not make sense to me.


----------



## Rogo (Jan 1, 2006)

=== Rogo- I agree that DE has may benefits, but please explain how it would help cure or prevent a UTI, that claim does not make sense to me. ===


When fed, food grade diatomaceous earth (DE) kills the parasites that cause sickness, disease, conditions in the body.

[email protected]


----------



## cricket (Dec 15, 2004)

Cranberry is more for preventing it than a cure. And I don't know that I would even give cranberries to a dog. Seems that I read they could be poisonous to them.

Apple cider vinegar works wonders for it though...Also available in capsules.


----------



## GoldenMom (Jan 2, 2005)

Rogo said:


> === Rogo- I agree that DE has may benefits, but please explain how it would help cure or prevent a UTI, that claim does not make sense to me. ===
> 
> 
> When fed, food grade diatomaceous earth (DE) kills the parasites that cause sickness, disease, conditions in the body.
> ...


UTIs are not caused by parasites, they are caused by bacteria. How would feeding DE (which would be in the digestive tract) have any effect on the bladder or kidneys?


----------



## cricket (Dec 15, 2004)

I have to agree with GM...DE doesn't go into the bloodstream. Otherwise it would also rid dogs of heartworms which it does not. Whatever one uses for a UTI would have to enter the bloodstream in order to cure it.

However, there is an argument about keeping the gut clean and healthy and it predisposes animals (and humans) to not getting things like UTI's... That much of our health - something like 90% of it - comes from our digestive tract. However, this is some new information to me so I'm not sure...


----------



## Rogo (Jan 1, 2006)

The only time DE doesn't work is if the proper amount isn't fed.

If you prefer a house full of supplements, medications, prescriptions, over-the-counter stuff, vet bills and medical bills, that's fine. I just keep a bag of DE. Been around it for 30 years and won't be without it!

[email protected]


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

Rogo if you're going to make an effective case for the stuff please post some supportive research. I've tried DE, and know a couple of neighbors who did too and made a reasonable effort to use it as directed from the dealer as an organic wormer all with no positive outcome. Yeah I guess we didn't use it right but its a method I won't fool with again. If it's that particular in its use its not reliable as a control program.


----------



## Rogo (Jan 1, 2006)

-LOL- 30 years isn't enough research??!

Those who use DE become preachers of the product. It's used all over the world and has been for thousands of years. Its uses have been handed down by word of mouth, much like herbs. We who use it don't need 'scientific' proof. Many of us who have used it for so many years are proof enough.

Another thing I like about DE - every time the dogs ate a wild rabbit they got tapeworm. Had to go to the vet to pick up Dronsit tablets to get rid of it. The dogs no longer need the tablets after eating the rabbits.

There's many field test results. Here's just one with the proper dosage:

CLINICAL OBSERVATIONS OF FEEDING CODEX FOOD-GRADE DIATOMACEOUS EARTH TO DOGS

O. C. Collins, DVM, Midland Animal Clinic and
Hospital, Midland, Texas

In clinical observations of feeding dogs over 35 lbs. 1 tablespoon/day and under 35 lbs. 1 teaspoon/day of diatomaceous earth, within seven days all ova disappeared from stools. Diatomaceous Earth controlled Ascarids (Toxacara canis), Hookworms (Anclyostoma caninum), and Whipworms (Trichuris vulipis).


[email protected]


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

> -LOL- 30 years isn't enough research??!


Certainly not in its self!  Do you have a control animal that does not get DE? Do you do fecal checks or use a heart worm med besides? There's no way DE can control heart worm but that wormer will kill many other parasites. I wonder why we couldn't get DE to control anything in our sheep flock. I freely admit I gave up the cause early but by following thier parasites through fecal checks it was obvious it was doing nothing and risking thier health. I gotta add, my last springer made it to 18 with no wormer at all after her puppy course, and so far my BC is following suit, as we have o few mosquitos and ONT wasn't exactly a problem spot for heart worm. I think I will start teating for heartwom though. All said and done no "preventative"is a cure for a bacterial infection, and as we don't have a disclaimer for alt health treatments here any of those need to be treated with extra caution.


----------



## Rogo (Jan 1, 2006)

Whatever flips your skirt, Ross. Naysayers don't bother me. The vets told me years ago to quit wasting my time taking in fecal samples since they knew what the results would be. 

I've had/have equine, bovine, sheep, goats, poultry and more. I've had my riding mount since he was 13 months old. At 22 years old, he's only seen a vet for castration and that was after years of breeding.

I've only had poultry for 10 years. Had hens close to 10 years old still laying eggs every other day all year around and hatching babies. I don't add lights. Haven't had any sickness/diseases in the flock.

Dogs are also long lived. Never heard of heartworm until I got on these forums. DE is the only thing they get.

You couldn't pay me enough to quit using DE.

[email protected]


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

Not trying to get you to quit using it, just illustrate how it's worked for you. Seems like remarkable stuff.


----------



## cricket (Dec 15, 2004)

I really think it depends on where you are and how heavy a parasite load you have as to whether or not DE really works. Same as with wormwood and black walnut...Some have success and others don't. Also, critters get "immune" to parasites sometimes and will live quite a long time without problems. And there is the factor that worms don't shed eggs all of the time. Often if you don't catch it at the right time, you won't know you have them. Without any supporting evidence, fecals, etc...Then it's heresy which sometimes is fine and helpful. Other times it can be very dangerous, like now. DE does not, in any shape or form, have any anti-microbial properties and never enters the bloodstream. There is a very good argument that keeping the gut healthy makes for very healthy humans and animals. Most of our health comes from our digestive tract as all of the cellular nutrients, minerals, and vitamins come from there. It's also the first line of defense for our immunity. However, once an infection is in place, it takes more than keeping the gut healthy. There are a plethora of antibiotics out there or one can use just about anything internally that is a proven antimicrobial. Things like apple cider vinegar and grape seed extract are proven but they do take a while to work. And if an animal is prone to crystals in the tract, relying on something like DE would flat out kill it eventually. Heck, if an infection is really bad, relying on any home remedy could prove deadly...

Please don't get me wrong. I'm not knocking DE on the whole. I don't have any personal experience with it and I know people on both sides of the fence. I just want to explain what the properties are and why it shouldn't be used to treat something of this nature. Perhaps it would prevent them in the future, but it would take serious scientific research to prove it. One would have to set up control groups, take blood samples, fecals, etc. and track progress over different scenarios over a significant time frame. I do wish that someone would, or could, do this. I'm all over anything that works that isn't chemical/synthetic. However, I'm also not going to spend the THOUSANDS of dollars a study of this nature would take.


----------



## Willowynd (Mar 27, 2005)

I get amoxi packaged for fish through UPCO or KV vet. Clavamox I get from my vet.



moonspinner said:


> Willow, where do you get your amoxi and clav? I couldn't get my regular vet so I started my dog on Sulmet. It's a sulfa I use on my livestock and it started working the first day and within a day she was back to normal. I've read the cranberry is effective but you need to get enough of it into them.


----------



## Rogo (Jan 1, 2006)

=== I don't have any personal experience with it....DE does not, in any shape or form, have any anti-microbial properties and never enters the bloodstream. ===


*Sorry Rogo HT policy, all alternate human health posts MUST be put on the AH board where they are covered by a seperate disclaimer.*


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

Thread drift is fine but there's a new thread for DE treatments so continue the discusion there please.


----------



## NightmareRanch (Dec 24, 2006)

Sorry I didn't see this sooner but I've been working a lot this week.

At the first sign of possible UTI I give:

250-500mg of Vitamin C, twice daily. This acidifies the urine and makes it more inhospitable to bacteria. I've had a couple of puppy girl UTIs clear up just with Vitamin C. If the stool gets soft, back off on the amount a bit or divide into smaller doses.

Parsley, fresh or dried, although fresh is better. Chop it up real fine and feed a couple of tablespoons worth twice a day. It contain volatile oils that are helpful with UTI, and encourages urination.

Cranberry juice or capsules. Mix the capsules with something runny, five or six of them twice a day. Won't actually help much with the infection but it keeps bacteria from adhering to the walls of the bladder, and is very good to prevent reinfection or continuing infection.

Garlic is an excellent immune booster as well as infection fighter (very good for puppy vaginitis.) Give about a teaspoon of fresh chopped garlic to a medium (40-60lbs) dog once a day, more for a big dog, less for a little one. For infection fighting properties it must be fresh and used within three hours of chopping; for immune boosting garlic powder or from a jar will do. Do not overdo it or give more than once a day, and take a couple days off every five days or so. Too much garlic or onions can cause problems with a certain kind of anemia, although the dog has to eat a large quantity on a consistent basis.

Salty food or snacks will encourage water consumption. 

Jess


----------

